# Quoi faire avec son Mac



## Dédou (27 Mai 2013)

Bonjour à tous, 
Pour commencer  je ne savais pas où poster ce message donc je laisse le soin au modo de le placer au bon endroit:rateau:

Je viens de m'offrir pour mes 40 ans un magnifique Imac (tout le monde s'est cotisé du coup j'ai pu me faire plaisir, 27',3 to en fusion drive, 32go ram)... Je pianotais auparavant sur un Macbook blanc core2duo.

Mais je dois avouer que je ressens la frustration de n'utiliser cette belle machine qu'à très peu de % de ses capacités.

Voilà donc l'idée: pourquoi ne pas partager nos idées d'utilisations au quotidien de nos machines!
Qui fait quoi avec son mac? Quelles sont les possibilités multi taches de cet engin? Comment exploiter au mieux les différentes applis? Quelles sont les applis indispensables à vos yeux?

Voilà, j'espère que vous m'aiderez tous et que nous nous aiderons tous, à exploiter au mieux nos pommes!!


----------



## JPTK (27 Mai 2013)

Dédou a dit:


> Je viens de m'offrir pour mes 40 ans un magnifique Imac (tout le monde s'est cotisé du coup j'ai pu me faire plaisir, 27',3 to en fusion drive, 32go ram)...



Mais attends, pourquoi tu t'es offert un imac haut de gamme avec 32 go de ram si tu ne sais pas comment l'exploiter ? On met 32 go de ram dans un mac quand on fait de la musique de façon poussée, du dessin, de la 3D, de la photo et j'en passe, mais sinon, quel est l'intérêt ?
Je comprends que tu ressentes un petit malaise si tu ne fais rien de tout ça ! :rateau:


----------



## Sly54 (27 Mai 2013)

Dédou a dit:


> Mais je dois avouer que je ressens la frustration de n'utiliser cette belle machine qu'à très peu de % de ses capacités.


Si ta machine chauffait, tu pourrais y faire cuire des oeufs

Par contre, pour jouer au ping-pong, c'est un peu petit, le 27".


----------



## subsole (27 Mai 2013)

Dédou a dit:


> B
> Qui fait quoi avec son mac? Quelles sont les possibilités multi taches de cet engin? Comment exploiter au mieux les différentes applis? Quelles sont les applis indispensables à vos yeux?
> 
> Voilà, j'espère que vous m'aiderez tous et que nous nous aiderons tous, à exploiter au mieux nos pommes!!



Belle machine.
Pour la faire bosser tu pourrais t'inscrire sur  => http://setiathome.berkeley.edu/


----------



## pascalformac (27 Mai 2013)

c'est bete que tu ne te sois pas fait offrir un imacG3
Au moins t'aurais pu en faire une chose utile ( puisque c'est ca ton souci)
un objet propice à méditation et relaxation:

un aquarium !
( parfois surnommé imacaquarium)

sans dec , ce fut vraiment  une des utilisations de G3,  G3  hors d'usage , faut pas pousser non plus

exemple:






---
par ailleurs t'es sur la Terrasse 
Attends toi à être chambré

Si tu veux des réponses plus " sérieuses " faudra poster dans les forums techs
(et encore , même là tu seras gentiment chatouillé)

et un conseil
ne pas culpabiliser
fais ce que tu veux
en sachant que si un jour t'as des projets nécessitant de l'informatique puissante , ben tu l'as déjà .


ps 
Et si t'as un gros souci  face à une "sous utilisation "
( angoisses , sueurs , insomnie, ongles rongés jusqu'au sang etc )
je veux bien t'aider en acceptant  que tu me donnes ta machine

en échange je te filerai un machin pas puissant ,avec un OS qui plante et aux possibilités limitées
Avec la satisfaction de soulager  au moins 2 personnes
(moi, j'aurai l'imac, et toi)


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Mai 2013)

pascalformac a dit:


> c'est bete que tu ne te sois pas fait offrir un imacG3
> Au moins t'aurais pu en faire une chose utile ( puisque c'est ca ton souci)
> un objet propice à méditation et relaxation:
> 
> ...



Dans un iMac intel on peut mettre des poissons plats


----------



## ergu (27 Mai 2013)

Dédou a dit:


> je ne savais pas où poster ce message donc je laisse le soin au modo de le placer au bon endroit



Ah ben ça va leur faire plaisir, ça.
Hé, hé, hé.


----------



## Romuald (27 Mai 2013)

Y'a des modos au bar ?



JPTK, t'as tout faux, c'est ergu qui l'dit !


----------



## ergu (27 Mai 2013)

Ah mais pardon monsieur, je n'ai pas dit que ça allait leur faire plaisir _tout de suite_ !
Comme une sorte de cadeau de Noël, quoi...





... pour 2021.


----------



## Powerdom (27 Mai 2013)

Mais où est Tuc' ?

Seti home c'est mort. Même les humains ont arrêté l'utilisation du morse. Alors les ET...


----------



## Arlequin (27 Mai 2013)

pour rester dans le sujet : 

moi, avec mon mac, je fais des trucs de oufs: 

le matin, je l'allume
je travaille un peu
je surfe 
je réponds à mes mails
je surfe
je travaille un peu
je retouche des photos
je monte des vidéos
j'écoute de la musique
le soir, je l'éteins

étonnant, non ?


----------



## aCLR (28 Mai 2013)

Trop dure la life&#8230;


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (28 Mai 2013)

Mr Dédou Bonjour*!

Permettez-moi de me présenter*: petit_louis, hédoniste de ce forum.

Si je me permet de vous contacter, c'est que j'ai lu avec plaisir votre étalage d'argent.

Je vous félicite de cette prise d'opinion sur un forums rempli de...de...enfin bref.
En cas de besoin vous pouvez me contacter s'il y a besoin d'organiser votre évacuation de ce pays nommé France.

Veuillez agréer Mr Dédou, mes salutations distinguées.

Petit_Louis


----------



## Powerdom (28 Mai 2013)

petit_louis a dit:


> c'est que j'ai lu avec plaisir votre étalage d'argent.



Même pas...




Dédou a dit:


> (tout le monde s'est cotisé


----------



## Breizh44 (28 Mai 2013)

Avec cet écran ça fait un joli cadre photo numérique (quoique 32GO ça fait quand même beaucoup  ).
Sinon, vous pouvez enseigner à vos enfants l'art de détruire un ordinateur., ça les occupera.

A part ça, que faites vous de votre vie? on pourrais trouver des utilisations en adéquation.


----------

